# SEAS CA18RNX vs G18RNX



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Okay, due to NPDangs recommendation, and Ocuriel's itch to try something new in his car, I now have a set of G18RNXs. That has of course allowed me to do a side by side comparison between the CA18RNX, which I had before, and the G18RNX. 

Now, I loved the CA18RNX. It blended seemlessly with my Morel tweets, and had a full, very rich sound to it. However, since nothing is perfect, I'll state a few observations. The midbass could get a little bloated sounding. Or, we could say that it just, "really had presence". Not a bad thing, by any means, but definitely a matter of personal taste. I was able to play them as low as 60 hz in my doors, but eventually went to 75 hz just to be safe. 

Next, and here is where I noticed a lack of something, is the midrange response. This is what prompted NPDang to recommend the G18s. I asked about a driver that had the midbass response of the CA18's, while having a stronger midrange output. Again, the CA18s are not bad, but I will say the G18s are a definite improvement in this area. I picked a 2-way for this install for simplicity's sake. I came from a 3-way setup in my last vehicle, and I've been noticing the lack of midrange ever since. The G18 definitely delivered. 

So, to sum up, the CA18RNX has very strong midbass response, but a little lacking in midrange response. The G18RNX has a snappier midbass, but does deliver with a little less authority than the CA18RNX, though not much, but makes up for that with stronger midrange response. Both are very neutral tonally. The G18 was a direct swap and required no tweaking with my current setup. The tonality is almost identical, and I am still in love with the Morel/Seas combo. 

All in all, I'd still have no problems recommending either of these drivers. The G18RNX is a more expensive driver, so you should expect better performance all around. But, for around $40-50.00 less for a pair, the CA18RNX is not a bad choice. The other problem is availability of the G18RNX.  

Hope this helps somebody out there.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Any chance you're selling the CA's??


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice review, BTW! 

Having experience with the CA18 myself (RLY motor though), I know where you're coming from. The CA18 plays high and smooth, but lacks some midrange detail (as well as bass clarity/tightness, IMO)... On my latest install, I'm actually thinking of going to either a Seas Excel line driver or Scan Speak Revelator to really get that clarity in the midrange. Of course, this is also a HUGE jump in price, but I think it will be worth it.  

Glad you're enjoying the G18s!


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

latest install?? one of your cars or a revamp on the sti...or another friend? do tell


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> Any chance you're selling the CA's??


I'd be willing to. If I don't they'll just sit around my garage till I do find something to do with them. Since they're used, I'd take $80.00 plus shipping and Paypal fees for the pair.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Not a bad price. There in good condition & can vouch for that since I saw them personally.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

jay said:


> latest install?? one of your cars or a revamp on the sti...or another friend? do tell


Oh, just the STI.
We're doing some tuning this weekend on the system, but I already know that the midbasses will be replaced fairly soon. Just not what the owner (or I) was really looking for. The tweets are likely to stay. The subs need some tweaking, and I'm hoping to resolve all issues electronically. I *really* don't want to switch the subs out.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

what midbasses are you guy thinking of swapping it out with?


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

You have a PM


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice review....I finally found my Silverflute 6.5s and threw them in the doors last week so I can finally give them a true audition...I think the last few posts conused me though...the G18s are in the van, correct??

Jeremy


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

niceguy, where's your silverflute review ?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm still waiting on some info about my NEXT amp so that I can make sure I'm not going to bottom them out....

That, combined w/my new Sony CDX-705's 4channel, independent 13 band GEQ, it may be a little while...me and complicated don't mix well  

They do sound much better in the midrange than my Peerless CSC-Xs though..

Sorry for the OT Minivan...


Jeremy


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

No problem with the OT.

Yeah, the G18's are in the minivan now. In fact I'm going to finally update my signature. 

My wife might actually get the CA18's in her car now. I can't stand the CDT's she has in there now. Can't believe I was ever in love with them. Well to be fair, the HD 4" component set is a great set. Using a CDT driver as a dedicated midbass just blows. Currently she has a 6.5" Euro set in there, and to be frank I'm not at all impressed. Luckily I didn't pay that much for them.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

One day I may get around to trying those out...I still have the AA poly 7"s on the shelf but I'm tired of cutting/modding for installs...still trying to tune the new overly EQ'd Sony HU....


----------

